# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Utility Belts - Seriously

## Ken

No Batman jokes please....  (Why did I say that?  It's like an invitation to this crowd.)

Does anyone here use a utility belt to carry smaller pieces of gear?  This one looks interesting, and I imagine that a holster could be added if required.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Actually, I do. It's called an LC-1 belt.

----------


## BENESSE

I feel like I can put a lot in a pocket protector.
The more you know... :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Green Web belt for me (LC1).  Two one quart canteens and a few pouches attached.

----------


## 1stimestar

I AM Batman and have the undies to prove it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

(making note...almost a hong....Yes!)

----------


## hunter63

Wham,.... Pow!.....Shazam!.....Gadzooks! Batman....... looks like my fanny pack and belt.
I am a vest fan......belts like this cause saggy drawers, and NOT on purpose......

----------


## Solar Geek

Just talking tonite to DH about how I need to have my large Crashblade and SOG Hawk and multitool and maybe Glock with me literally every time I am on our land. Think I need a belt.

----------


## 1stimestar

> belts like this cause saggy drawers, and NOT on purpose......


That's why Batman wears a miniskirt.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Eh, weird facial expression but I was sucking on a piece of ice lolol.

----------


## finallyME

Love the Batman running costume!

I don't have a utility belt, but I am thinking of something close for EDC.  Right now I have nothing.  But, I would like a few really low profile pouches to put on my belt.

----------


## Ken

fM, Once in a while I'll use a small camera case with a sewn in belt loop - but not for a camera.

----------


## natertot

The only belt I have and use non-stop is my police belt which I call a "Duty Rig".

Here come the "duty" jokes.........

----------


## Ken

> The only belt I have and use non-stop is my police belt which I call a "Duty Rig".
> 
> Here come the "duty" jokes.........


We understand.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## zeroed4x

I'd rather keep stuff in an alice pack, haversack, possibles bag, vest or attached to web gear. The only thing carried on my belt is my knife or a side arm if I'm so inclined.

----------


## finallyME

Yeah, but I am not going to carry an alice pack, haversack, possibles bag, vest or web gear ALL THE TIME.  I am looking at a small pouch on the belt, and a multitool pouch.  You know, something that I would carry all the time.

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Yep.  Green Web belt for me (LC1).  Two one quart canteens and a few pouches attached.


Thats my rig also

----------


## Desert Rat!

> I AM Batman and have the undies to prove it.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Kerpow, Crak, BOOM!!!

----------


## dragonkain

I've wondered about the utility belt myself in cases where its not feasible to take the whole pack. Been making do with a couple of molle pouches loaded out as mini-kits. Case in point, day hikes to familiarize myself with the terrain and just recreational short hikes. In a survival situation, patrol walks to check traplines and the like. It'd be nice to have them attached so I can just toss the belt on rather than have to do the funky chicken dance trying to get the molle straps to button after going over my regular belt. Maybe not so feasible when I've got my pack on though.

----------


## Batch

I have worn Wilderness Instructor Belts and the Blackhawk version for many years and use it all the time for harness work at height.

----------


## Old Professor

Off and on over the years, I have made my own utility belt(s) based on a nylon gun belt with a fanny pack sewed on (or a fanny pack w/belt) and Uncle Mikes zippered pouches, adding multitool sheaths and knife sheaths and handgun holsters as needed. I have moved away from the utility belt concept for several reasons, the primary reason being the weight of the belt causing pain due to chronic back problems. Currently I favor a vest, and keep belt carried items to a minimum. Cabela's has some hunting vests, like their Ultimate Hunting Vest and archers vest,  which work out pretty well for me.  I have not liked the photographers style vest as they bulk up too much and the pockets are generally too small. Like a utility belt, a vest is quick to grab and put on and have greater carrying capacity.

----------


## finallyME

I would think that a belt is better for back pain.  A vest puts all the weight on your shoulders, which translates to the back.  A belt puts all the weight on your hips, which translate directly to the legs, bypassing the back.  One of the major problems for troops (think young, strong, men) is the weight of all the gear on their body armor.  Most of it is all on the vest.  As a result, they are getting lots of compressed discs.  One of the solutions is to support the body armor with hip belts.  It is also the same reason why backpacking packs have hip belts, to transfer the load off the shoulders/back, to the hips.

----------


## canid

I want one of those, though I am a little leery that they have a tiny picture of the actual item and a large, very detailed picture of a drawing.

----------


## postman

I always put the essentials on my belt, so if for some reason I lose my gear I still have the basics covered. The rectangular pouch holds my PSK and the round one has my fire kit. And my knife which can be worn in either a scout carry or as a dangler.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool leather work Postman.

----------


## Rick

@ FinallyMe - I have always wondered how their backs supported all the armor. Having had back problems the weight of their gear plus the ceramic plates my thoughts went straight to disc issues. You've confirmed what seemed to me to be a fail point for all that weight. That's not what we are designed for. Packs can come off but those ceramic plates stay on if you want the protection they afford.

@ Postman - Ditto on the leather work. Very nice job.

----------


## M.Demetrius

It's a little harder to wear a utility belt (I have one) if you're also wearing a backpack with a waistbelt.  Suggestions?

----------


## finallyME

> It's a little harder to wear a utility belt (I have one) if you're also wearing a backpack with a waist belt.  Suggestions?


That is the problem the military has had for a long time now.  Their solution for a long time was to forgo the waist belt on the pack.  Of course, this makes it very hard to carry long distances.  Some people would still use the hip belt, but come up with ways of moving their "utility belt" either higher or lower.

For me, if I am backpacking, then I put all my pouches on my hip belt itself, instead of having two belts.  The problem with this is that if I take off the pack, all my stuff is still on it.  I have seen products in R&D stages that had a removable hip belt.  In other words, the pack detached from the belt, and the user would continue to wear the belt with all the stuff on it.  I have been working on my own design, because I think this is the best solution.

----------


## Old Professor

For years I wore a nylon gun belt [Uncle Mikes style) on which h I attached various pouches, including a fanny pack, holsters and knife sheaths to carry all my basic  gear. Very handy and convenient to don and usually not in the way of other things like a rifle or shotgun or bow. I still stuffed things in my pockets but

----------


## Wildthang

I have a fanny pack that holds 2 water bottles with a large zipped compartment that I like better than utility belts because I can actually carry some food in it along with some larger things a utility belt won't hold. I think utility belts are better suited for cops!

----------


## crashdive123

I'll bet his utility belt has food in it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Girth from birth. You gotta love a guy that has his priorities straight. Seriously, guns, camo and food. That equates to money. My guess is the girls are just out of frame. At least they had better be.

----------


## postman

> I'll bet his utility belt has food in it.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now that's funny!

----------


## finallyME

> fM, Once in a while I'll use a small camera case with a sewn in belt loop - but not for a camera.


I bought one of these camera cases with a belt loop on Black Friday.  It is on my belt right now with a few things in it.  Let's see how it works out.

----------


## redromad

I wear a riggers belt as it is comfortable to be worn as a belt and strong enough to support anything (pistol, knife, multi tool etc) that I add to it.

Red

----------


## 1stimestar

> I have a fanny pack that holds 2 water bottles with a large zipped compartment that I like better than utility belts because I can actually carry some food in it along with some larger things a utility belt won't hold. I think utility belts are better suited for cops!


Like this one?  I really like this one as I can use it for a full day hike.  Only thing is, climbing steep hills I have to flip it over to my back as my thighs knock the water bottles. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Your what?...Knocks into what?.....Nooooo, not gonna touch that one.......

----------


## finallyME

Sheesh...she said bottles, not jugs.

----------


## Solar Geek

1sttimestar we have the same ones. Weren't cool enough for the kids beyond age 13 so I now have 3.  They do work great!

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I do have two belt. When I couldn't find one, I made them. I don't have a picture. One is for hunting, it have a two way radio attachment, and an attachment for several rifle mags, a flashlight holder and a knife sheath.

The second one is a hiking belt. It has a two way radio carrier, a knife sheath and a flashlight holder.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hhahaha a bunch of comedians you all are!

----------


## Tristar777

Hi.  I like to carry my main gear on my belt or webbing. I broke my collar bone 2 years ago so needed to take the main weight away from my shoulders. LBE/Alice and British webbing systems do this really well.  And hey, if it worked for Batman and Otzi why not me!?

----------


## Rick

The main weight should not be on your shoulders. It should be on your hips with your shoulders just balancing the load.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

A belt is a bad place to carry gear. Now maybe a side arm or a knife or individual items, but not ALL of your items. It interferes with your arms and legs as you walk.

----------


## Rick

8,744,000 Viet Nam vets might not agree. I have to hand it to you though, you have some different ideas.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> 8,744,000 Viet Nam vets might not agree. I have to hand it to you though, you have some different ideas.


Combat applications are different. They need to carry as much gear as possible and have it easily accessible at all times so they don't have to stop and open up their ruck. That means a canteen, ammo, pistol, knife, etc. 

Your average wilderness enthusiast can afford to pack their gear around their torso and carry it more efficiently. They won't have the same needs as a solider.

----------


## Rick

I've spent many an overnight using LC1 gear and no backpack and there are a few on here that have done the same. The very same system works very well in civilian life. Is you position based on opinion or experience?

----------


## crashdive123

I have a set-up that consists of a green web belt, and a Y shoulder harness.  On that system I currently have two, one quart canteens with cups and several bags of various sizes.  I can carry enough for a day hike or an overnighter.  None of it interferes with my arms or legs.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> I've spent many an overnight using LC1 gear and no backpack and there are a few on here that have done the same. The very same system works very well in civilian life. Is you position based on opinion or experience?


Its my opinion based on my experience. When I was a teen I got all my stuff at the Army Surplus store. I had all the WWII/Vietnam belts, canteens, and pouches. I wore it, used it, and it worked. But I remember issues with stuff getting in the way a lot. And the belt and gear was unwieldy when I took it off. Stuff would fall out, get crud on it. It just wasn't the best way for me to transport gear. 

I now use basic small backpacks. Yes, you have to stop and take them off your back to get your gear out, then put them back on, which is also a pain in the butt. But there's always going to be a trade off. I prefer all my stuff on my back out of the way, considering I can also carry much more. Easy to store it and keep the dirt out, that way I don't get a muzzle full of mud every time I set my belt on the ground and my pistol eats a dirt sandwich.

----------


## Rick

Then the best you can say is it doesn't work for you rather than a broad statement that it's a bad place to carry items.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> Then the best you can say is it doesn't work for you rather than a broad statement that it's a bad place to carry items.


If somebody wants to wear a belt then more power to you. I'm just saying that for me, and my frame, the belts and associated kit I've worn in the past aren't as good as other options I've come across. To put it into perspective, most of the well known survival guys, like from TV, youtube, etc., do not carry gear in that manner.  They use haversacks and backpacks. 

As resent as yesterday I was out in the field on my hands and knees, sitting in the sand, working on some bushcraft projects. The space I was in was very restrictive and I could not afford to have anything around my waist restricting my movement. For me its a practical consideration, not just an arbitrary opinion on style or whatever.

----------


## finallyME

never mind

----------


## Tristar777

Hi.  I always find that those people that are into Bushcraft have a problem with military gear.  Not all but a good percentage. I use the military gear as stated above cos it  works for me, is good quality and will last my life time and is inexpensive. JMHO.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> Hi.  I always find that those people that are into Bushcraft have a problem with military gear.  Not all but a good percentage. I use the military gear as stated above cos it  works for me, is good quality and will last my life time and is inexpensive. JMHO.


Bushcrafters have different skillsets, needs, and motives. That changes the type of gear they'll need. Sometimes military gear can work for them. It may be a little too hardcore for most tho.

----------


## Tokwan

I am ex Military and love using the utility belts. However, I use my paracord belt as my utility belt. I can insert a few things such as fishing hook and weights into them. I however minimize items on the belt to only a knife, a machete, water bottle and cords. The rest I carry in a waterproof backpack (aquapac wet and dry) or a waterproof waist pouch.

----------


## sjj

edited......

----------


## Tokwan

Yep..that is only for emergencies. However, I do carry paracords and diassembling the belt is a last resort.

----------


## 1stimestar

Sometimes it is not a matter of just opening up your back pack as it is really packed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I used this set up for years.  It was a perfect size for a day pack.  The water bottles would hit the top of my thighs when climbing steep mountains though.  But then I would just swing it around to my back.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

Great pic. I love ur walking stick.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  The one at the top is now retired and hanging on my staircase as decoration.  I carved on it over several camping trips.  It also has leather, fur, and beads hanging from it.  It's about 20 years old now and that was its last trip, into Denali National Park.  

The second one was just a stick I was playing with in my campsite as it is really too big for a walking stick.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

1sttimestar, do you like walking sticks that are chest level or shorter, or do you normally like them to be taller than you like walking staffs?

----------


## 1stimestar

I like them taller.  It comes in handy when jumping down from high places.

----------


## kyratshooter

https://www.google.com/search?q=salt...w=1138&bih=518

----------


## 1stimestar

> https://www.google.com/search?q=salt...w=1138&bih=518


Hahhah oh hell no!

----------


## 1stimestar

But that is the kind of places I was hiking before I moved up here.

----------


## 5thofFive

interesting have it bookmarked for further research 

being a child of the late 60's i grew up watching Batman and yes i still carry to much gear on my belt.

----------


## Tokwan

When I was younger and slimmer, a utility belt would be best..but now my shape has deteriorated, so if i wanna wear one, I would need a pair of good outdoor suspenders...speaking of which, can one of you send me one as its impossible to get one in Malaysia...I would ratehr a small backpack of a shoulder sling bag...

----------

